# Mayur 's Â Two -T (TT get it !)Fruitee



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mayur, your colour aint going down too well mate..

Our young Brett Wrote this today...

Re: Differences between an Early Y reg & Oct 02 mo
Â« Reply #12 on: Today at 11:30pm Â» Report Quote

"
Or even optional at additional cost....e.g. some might say the slightly "gay" Elderberry or the extremely manly Cherry Black for instance.... "

Think you cannot call your car "Two-T Fruitee no more , or get yerself a girl fast ! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

jon what sort your sig out its nearlly as crap as mine.
Leave Mayur alone with his fruit pastal  :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wotcha Tosh ! Are u at Peterborough ?
(Mr Jealous Boy) :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

hope to be there. Whos the sTTud in the sig : ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

dunno but maybe he has a pair of drains on though ??
see u at Peterborough then kid !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> dunno but maybe he has a pair of drains on though ??
> see u at Peterborough then kid !


lol  ;D okey dokey


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

John, I think it's an excellent sig pic.

... and leave FH Blue alone - Bunny and I think it's brill in the flesh - after WW has peeled off the "skin" ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just teezin the feller a bit more, he likes it really, nothing wrong with anyone having a pink car is there ? ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Oooooh hello sailor! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oooh hello , "I'm Julian and this is my friend Sandy" have just appeared ! what a gay day , shut that door and any other vaguely gay expression ! :-*Where's the Camp site then dears ? :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Where was it you were planning on visiting at Easter?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

hehehe!... just saw this thread... :-*

All I can say is don't knock it till you tried it...... I do mean the colour ofcourse 

See it in the flesh BreTT... if you see what I mean ;D

So many people interested in my colour  ... I feel wanted.

May the power of the flower be with you all.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We love you Mayur ! :-*


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

any pics yet ? ? ? ? ? of the fruit mobile


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Sa|nt ! Enough puff stuff !

Will be staying with a chum in Clynder (opposite side of the Gareloch to Helensburgh, from 18th to 23rd April, Jackie and Des seemed to be up for a meet...no probs but would be nice to meet some faces when I am up in the Bonny Land ! John


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> any pics yet ? ? ? ? ? of the fruit mobile


Sundeep you'l have to scroll a ways down but there are a couple of pics.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 918;start=


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> Sundeep you'l have to scroll a ways down but there are a couple of pics.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 918;start=


lol.... and i only just figures out that FHBlue was actually YOU !!

and eher I was thinking.. where the hel is that Mayur chap.. and who's this FHBlue geezer with that pic of the fruity mobile'.....

Doh !


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

and having just checked out that link.. i might have to get some of that Swiss'y stuff.... looks good !


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> and having just checked out that link.. i might have to get some of that Swiss'y stuff.... looks good !


Well worth getting it done Sundeep.

I think I'm becoming paranoid about keeping the car clean. With my car being the colour it is, I think in summer it's going to be a magnet for birds droppings Â  hehehe...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Apparently it help your hidden pipe to grow...................... :

Just add bullsh*t some sun and stand back ! ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

FHBlue - what a superb colour - really different - nice one 

rgds


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> Well worth getting it done Sundeep.
> 
> I think I'm becoming paranoid about keeping the car clean. With my car being the colour it is, I think in summer it's going to be a magnet for birds droppings Â  hehehe...


btw.. exactly which Swissol kit did you get.... ?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> FHBlue - what a superb colour - really different - nice one Â
> 
> rgds


It was a bit bold of me but I liked it when I saw it.
Thanks m8.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> btw.. exactly which Swissol kit did you get.... ?


Sundeep I got the Paint Sealant... info is on Kevin-ST's site:

http://www.kevin-st.co.uk/tt/misc/ww/Ma ... up_Buy.htm

Pricelist:

http://www.kevin-st.co.uk/tt/misc/ww/Ma ... AudiTT.xls


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I take it the Quattro logo was another Children in Need thing ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You aint seen nothing yet !


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

oh... 

Nothing personal but that does look crap . You are making the car look tacky with all the add ons...

Sometimes less is more.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> oh... Â
> 
> Nothing personal but that does look crap . You are making the car look tacky with all the add ons...
> 
> Sometimes less is more.


i agree, please tell me that isn't a permanent graphic ttotal!?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey thats ok we all like different things, After 48 years of complying to rules,my life has changed in many ways - I am now intent on doing what the f I like and when I like ;D

I dont expect anyone to like what I like and vice versa too !


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Hey thats ok we all like different things, After 48 years of complying to rules,my life has changed in many ways - I am now intent on doing what the f I like and when I like


Hooray for you...

As you say each to their own but here's a site you'll like then - plenty of ideas...

http://www.lltek.com/mark1_1.htm


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers thanks, just ordered a whole load of new gear !!!

1) Yellow gear knob
2) Blue neon screenwash jets
3) Florescent undersill lights
4) Orange fogs for behind the two outer grills
5) Chequered tape
6) 4 metre Radio Antenna
7) Leopardskin seat covers

Great help cheers


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> i agree, please tell me that isn't a permanent graphic ttotal!?


Why :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

John, it's your car, you enjoy! We all try to live our dream and good luck to us all.

One thing we all have in common... we all have TT's [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Why Â :-/


do you not think it looks a bit young boy racer 'Max Power'?

Next thing you know you'll be getting a 'Kenwood' or similar sticker in your back window!

I thought your car looked fantastic before you put that on......

Like you say though, it's your car, each to their own, I was just giving my opinion

cheers

James


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> John, it's your car, you enjoy! We all try to live our dream and good luck to us all.
> 
> One thing we all have in common... we all have TT's Â [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


for real....  ggod work man...

btw.. on the link Coupe-Sport.. I just love that exhaust.. now that is a really good looking TT quad exhaust


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Likewise - i agree John, each to their own.

I prefer subtle style myself and went totally the opposite to you removing all badges and excess on the car. Just dont go and put a load of Audi rings over it... 

Sundeep - yeah - class kit on that site


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

: bet it's just bin done in PhotoShop anyways :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> ....I am now intent on doing what the f Â I like and when I like Â ;D
> 
> I dont expect anyone to like what I like and vice versa too !


ROFLMAO!

Who'd have thought it, you now sound just like Kev Powell Â  Â 

Re the 'artwork' well each to his own, and all that, but I don't like that kind of stuff (on a TT) Would be more appropriate on a Cossie or Scooby Â :

As soon as I bought my car, I removed all the dealer sticker and numberplate logos, all I have is the original safety instruction sticker on the inside of the windscreen ;D The TT is such a pure design, it seems a shame to detract from it. All IMHO of course Â ;D



> you ain't seen nothing yet


Are you having a few TTotal quattro tattoos done as well? Â  Â ;D Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How do you know I havent already got 
"WelcometotheTTforumandhaveaveryniceday"

Tattoo'd somewhere already (but it usually reads
"Wendy")

Now do you hear me moaning like phick cos you are all taking off your badges/labels/spoilers etc ?

No I dont, so button it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And not just to annoy you guys who really worry too much about me...

Tomorrow the rest of the Audi logos will go all the way down the sides.

Yes Paul, before you say it, just like Daniela's car. In fact the idea was hatched seeing her car.

If you dont like it then just look away alright ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

: Ok then ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Mayur - lurrrve the colour (but - oh dear - I am a girl -so maybe that doesnt help at all!! :-/)

John - you do whatever the hell you want to with your own car! Only downside is if you cut someone up on the next London meet you can't blame it on ccc!!

L


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks L, you know me and my Branding !

As you say ...its not their effin car !  bloomin cheeky gits , FFS its only stickers and my dosh , or is it in the club/forum rules that I must get permission ?

Jesus, if its not a moan about my posts, its clothes , its my car ...what a load of busy bodies ! I am used to Powell yanking my leash but not the rest of you !

I am differant and so is my car ...nuff said !   :-X


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> I prefer subtle style myself and went totally the opposite to you removing all badges and excess on the car.


and when you took it all off.... you ended up with a

golf !

well i never ... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Mayur - lurrrve the colour (but - oh dear - I am a girl -so maybe that doesnt help at all!! :-/)
> 
> John - you do whatever the hell you want to with your own car! Only downside is if you cut someone up on the next London meet you can't blame it on ccc!!
> 
> L


Thanks... so long as you like it... it's cool. So far the forum jury seems to be out on this one but you really have to see it in the flesh to get a better idea of the colour. None of the pics really brings out the actual colour... I like it and its a change from the usual.

mayur


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> and when you took it all off.... you ended up with a
> 
> golf !
> 
> well i never ...


Sundeep - Better to have had a 225 (265) eh ??


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Thanks... so long as you like it... it's cool. So far the forum jury seems to be out on this one but you really have to see it in the flesh to get a better idea of the colour. None of the pics really brings out the actual colour... I like it and its a change from the usual.
> 
> mayur


Well good for you - as long as you are "comfortable" with it....  Only kidding, I think it is very brave of you to go for the colour - on the basis of the image on the configuration tool, even more so! Congratulations on your new toy!

Only thing that would make it really girly would be if it was a TTR..... :-X


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

hhhhhmmmmmmm

although are we both members of the single tail pipe club ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL @ all!

John - I admire your 'what the hell, I'm going for it attitude' 100% [smiley=dude.gif]



> As you say ...its not their effin car ! Â bloomin cheeky gits , FFS its only stickers and my dosh , or is it in the club/forum rules that I must get permission


what are you on about, you don't have to get permission, you can just be yourself Â ;D

BTW - I like the logo's (as on Danis' ) on the BOLD yellow Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif] just doesn't go on the Â (restrained) black of your car IMHO. You should have got a bolder colour Â  

Hang on - I just remembered, you always wear those good old drainpipe black jeans and leather jacket so may be it is your ideal car colour Â :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul just what are you waffling about ? starting to sound Greek to me !

Are you suggesting I have now chosen the wrong colour ? Cuh !

You'll laugh, when the decals were ordered the manufacturer made a double check and asked "It is black that you want then ?"

Mmmmmmmmmmm whoops that would have been stealth decals then ! :

Just wait till i have them all down the doors too, then you will moan !


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Moaning, who's moaning John ? :

BTW - Like the new sig photo with the glider 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes , thanks one of the classy Mayur shots from the Isle de Blanc trip ! 8)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Paul just what are you waffling about ? starting to sound Greek Â to me !
> 
> Are you suggesting I have now chosen the wrong colour ? Cuh !
> 
> ...


WTF is wrong with Greeks


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

At long last the "kid" has sorted his pic out HURRAY !
did your Daddy do it for you ? :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

STFU :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oy Flipper dont be rude to grown ups !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Up to now there was only one flashy and individual TT in the UK...Daniellas....now there are two of them in the UK!! 

I like them both as they are individual. I don't see any difference between these stickers and all the other modifications that some other people do.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I like them both as they are individual. I don't see any difference between these stickers and all the other modifications that some other people do


it depends what you want V - if you want subtle then you keep the appearance low key and go for performance mods, or if you want to attract attention then you go the sticker route (and with performance mods) like John has done.

John's done it to attract attention, he got some attention and i made some comments - likewise i'd expect it if i did the same - good or bad 

Sundeep - no i still have two... just hidden behind the rear valance ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Wow. this thread took 6 pages before Vlastan got a comment in 

I want flames up the side of my next TT


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

> Sundeep - no i still have two... just hidden behind the rear valance Â ;D


doh ! 

hang on .. may be my other one is hidden there as well.......... : doh !


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Phil - just get the O1 sticker on the side of your new TT and weld up the doors


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I've got a photo I took a while ago at a Club Audi meeting. It's of a guy who had the back of his head shaved clean, bar the word 'quattro' picked out in hair.

Should I show the photo to TTotal, or would it be tempting fate? ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> I've got a photo I took a while ago at a Club Audi meeting. It's of a guy who had the back of his head shaved clean, bar the word 'quattro' picked out in hair.
> 
> Should I show the photo to TTotal, or would it be tempting fate? ;D


I'd love to see the photo ccc.
I think it will inspire our John


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL, FHB!

I'll see if I can get some help with having the piccy scanned in and posted - I'm a no-tech person in low-tech city, man!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Wow. this thread took 6 pages before Vlastan got a comment in


LOL! What's up V, you've been very quiet (on here) lately?



> I want flames up the side of my next TT


LOL! Don't tempt him 



> I've got a photo I took a while ago at a Club Audi meeting. It's of a guy who had the back of his head shaved clean, bar the word 'quattro' picked out in hair.
> 
> Should I show the photo to TTotal, or would it be tempting fate?


LOL! WOW is that true. That is taking the faith seriously ;D But does anybody have tattoos ?

We're tempting him again ..... 

John -    ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Yes, PaulsTT, the picture is for real! Haven't seen a tattoo - at least the hair will grow again!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmmm sounds interesting .... :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I still like the Tattoo idea though, you know,

"Andwelcometotheaudittforumandhaveaverynicedai"

The one that is usually seen as "Audi" :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

ok i take it back - i like the rings - different to what i thought it would be.

Coupe-sport verdict (as if that matters)

Rings - [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Quattro rear - [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> I want flames up the side of my next TT


Magnetic Flames available here! :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW ! ordered mine , dont forget $32 for delivery to UK though Â 

(Is my bonnet/wing aluminum or steel though ?)

Supose I could superglue them on ....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> ok i take it back - i like the rings - different to what i thought it would be.
> 
> Coupe-sport verdict (as if that matters)
> 
> ...


TTotal verdict- [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Lovely rings John Â : (honestly!) and like the new pics, but you couldn't air brush out that mini-metro in the background could you Â ;D

(moan moan moan!  )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

For you bloomin lot I will go and get a proffesional photographer and fly the car to Iceland for some stunning shots ok ?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm not professional but if you're paying....

Iceland, for you that haven't been, is a gem. Well worth a visit. Ok, so they accept VISA to pay for a pint of beer, but..... :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Right Brett...here's my 2 pence worth today !

Your current pic is way off the pace from your normal "nature of Scottish beauty " programme... 

Can we please have another as its also to much like sa|nty boys as well. !

Its national speak your mind day then ! :-[


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

hhhmmmm I've just noticed that our dear Mr Mayur.. or that is the flash FHBlue and his fruitee mobile has got the flashest sign pic of them all ...  not bad at all........


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aw Brett thats cool ! cheers mate ! 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Aw Brett thats cool ! cheers mate ! 8)


Happy to oblige. Now let's talk about Iceland.....and I don't mean the store!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Did you hear that it went bust today ? 

Its now in liquidation ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - powercut and the freezers broke - everything melted away


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Now let's talk about Iceland.....and I don't mean the store!


 [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

can I just do one more ( repeated from another post this minute. similar format...)

Did u know that Pets R us has gone bust today ? 

They have called in the Retreiver ! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


So what you all niggled about then ? Oh the wife of course , silly me, how is she doing then and how long to go mate ? ???


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> So what you all niggled about then ? Oh the wife of course , silly me, how is she doing then and how long to go mate ? ???


Nothing to do with the burrd - she is great and cooking away nicely! I was giving you and saint a whipping for ignoring my "not the store" comment!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Did anyone hear anything? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What ? Cant hear a thing ???


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> hhhmmmm I've just noticed that our dear Mr Mayur.. or that is the flash FHBlue and his fruitee mobile has got the flashest sign pic of them all ... Â  not bad at all........


Thanks Sundeep... and here it is again just for you ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=stupid.gif] Doh...I only just realised that if your mouse scampers over it, the Fruit Gum moves like a scalded cat ! Â ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> [smiley=stupid.gif] Doh...I only just realised that if your mouse scampers over it, the Fruit Gum moves like a scalded cat ! Â ;D


 ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

With all these briliant pictures getting about and fancy gismos, arent we all getting a bit clever ! :


----------

